# Generic Intro Title



## okiron (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry I suck at introductions and usually don't bother with them but hey, rules are rules.

I'm Rina (or okiron works too), I found this forum on Google thanks to the "To all feeder breeders" thread and I'm currently researching to become a feeder breeder. Um..not sure what else I should say so just ask and I'll tell you


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## okiron (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes 

I figure I make sure the rest of my family is eating healthy, why would I feed mice that are probably bred in horrible conditions to my snakes? I would rather raise healthy and happy mice.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy  What are you feeding?


----------

